# App closed from last year, when to reapply?



## estoguy (9 Jan 2012)

Hi folks... visited my local RC last week and found out that they closed my file as there were no positions at the time, hence no need for further processing.

The captain I've been speaking to strongly encouraged me to reapply in the new year.  They said at the RC that most positions won't be showing as open until April and that I would have to reapply online as the process has changed.

The question is, when should I refile my application?  Now or wait a bit?

Side question as well... I did the CFAT last year and passed, fairly well as the captain said, especially on the math portions, given my education background (history/geography teacher).  Will I have to rewrite it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ProtectAndServe (9 Jan 2012)

When I spoke with a recruiter I was eager to join Infantry. This was in November when I've spoken with him. He informed me something similar to what your recruiter said. In the new year positions open... In my case, my recruiter said Infantry positions open up in March due to the fact after a year within the Infantry some people may leave... I don't know, but yeah, just wanted to share what I've been told... So I guess it's fair to say you should apply now! I applied and was contacted pretty quick. Just faxed my documents today. 

Good luck.


----------



## estoguy (10 Jan 2012)

Thanks... I think I'll be hopping on and getting in ASAP then.

Cheers and good luck with your application as well!


----------



## skrob (10 Jan 2012)

If you browse jobs on forces.ca, there will be a check mark beside any trades that are accepting applications.  I can't say whether individual RC's will still accept applications if they aren't listed as accepting applications on the Forces website.


----------



## estoguy (10 Jan 2012)

How often do they update the site?  Around New Years I'd checked the site and there were positions that said they were accepting applications that aren't listed as such now.


----------



## m.k (10 Jan 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> How often do they update the site?  Around New Years I'd checked the site and there were positions that said they were accepting applications that aren't listed as such now.



Call a recruiting centre to get a much more accurate list. If you'd rather not tie up resouces at your local recruiting centre, try the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre in North Bay: 1-866-966-8718


----------



## brihard (10 Jan 2012)

skrob said:
			
		

> If you browse jobs on forces.ca, there will be a check mark beside any trades that are accepting applications.  I can't say whether individual RC's will still accept applications if they aren't listed as accepting applications on the Forces website.



I would disregard this and simply call the CFRC. Anecdotally I've heard of far too many instances where people found out first hand that that list on the website is not accurate.


----------



## Inland Sailor (10 Jan 2012)

I went thought a similar situation about a year and a half ago.  My best advice to you is to keep checking in regularly, and its best to do it in person and make sure that your local RC knows who you are.  If you are persistant with them, they sometimes put in the extra effort to help you out.  

The fiscal year for the CF begins in April.  That's the time all the new job openings come out, and they start looking to fill positions.  Your best bet is to have your newest application in before that time.  I believe all files are held open for a mandatory 3 month period.  Again tho, if you stay current with them by making yourself known, they tend to keep files going longer.

As for the CFAT, here's the good news... It's good for life!  It's really up to you if you want to rewrite it, but if the Capt. says you did well on it, your probably best to stick with what you got.

I hope this helps.


----------



## estoguy (11 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the input.  I filled it out again last night and just need to send my BC and transcripts tomorrow.  Would have tonight but forgot my BC at home today.

I have noticed that according to the site, they are taking pilot applications... I know its probably a HUGE long shot, but seeing that did make me a little giddy, as it was something I ALWAYS wanted to do as a kid.  I did allow myself a brief daydream on that one.    Going to get them to put it on the new application. 

One that I've seen on the site that sounds interesting and is apparently in demand is Naval Combat Systems Engineers (NCS ENG).  Anybody know anything about this position, beyond what is on the CF website?  Or do you know of any members who do this?  I'd be interested in learning more.  Going to do a search in the meantime.

Thanks!


----------

